# Zino Platinum Scepter Series Low Rider Cigar Review - Mild but Mighty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you don't like mild cigars, you probably won't enjoy the Low Rider. I found it mighty good when paired with a nice sippin whiskey or even a gin ...

Read the full review here: Zino Platinum Scepter Series Low Rider Cigar Review - Mild but Mighty


----------

